# Help Please - Water Pump on Trumatic C6002



## Counter552 (Jun 18, 2008)

I hope this is the right section to post this and someone can help.

We are all set to drive from Fife to York tomorrow morning to spend a few days for my wife's birthday in the MH at York.

I've spent the day packing a de-winterising the MH, only to find now that the water pump isn't working.

I had all the water drained etc, but the shower tap seemed frozen a wee bit. I have a mains heater plugged in to warm it up and have also put the Trumatic blow heater on and the red safety/drain valve stays up on it's own, despite the low external temperature.

I put a little bit of water into the main tank (first light on meter just on) to test everything and although the light on the switch on the control panel comes on, it isn't pumping any water. It usually makes quite a bit of noise to clear out all the air and fill yhe water tank, but nothing.

Anyone know what might be wrong ?

I'm just about to cancel the site at York (probably just aswell given the snow forecasts), however, I've now got some water in the main tank which I can't find the drain tap for !!! It's an A Class Pilote and I can't find any trap door under the bench seat as the handbook suggests.

Any ideas greatly appreciated, otherwise I will need to keep the mains heater on until Knowpark opens on Monday .....


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Is there a screw type lid in the top of your water tank about 6" wide? If so unscrew this and you should be able to see the plug in the bottom of the tank. Ours has a chain from the lid to the plug. 

I would check all the fuses and switches just to make sure there all OK and try connecting 12v power straight to the pump to see if it works. It may be down to a lack of pressure drop when the taps are switched on as they may be frozen.

When you do get the van warmed up make sure that there isn't any leaks in the system as it defrosts.

Andy


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi,

I have a spare submersible pump if you want to try it - I'm in Glenrothes

David


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Warm the van through, the pressure switch or pump may be a bit frozen. Put some warm water in with your cold water in the tank.


----------



## Counter552 (Jun 18, 2008)

Just thought I'd update with the outcome as a few people may have similar issues.

Eventually got round to trying to fix this after cancelling Carol's birthday trip to York before Christmas !

Warmed the van up to about 25 degrees C for 3 hours today using the van heating on gas.
Put in a few watering cans of hot water from the house. Still no joy.

Eventually thought about checking the fuse and after trying to work out what "pump" was in French on the PC Board in the boot, replaced the 7.5 amp fuse and it's working.

After 2 years now with the van (no previous experience of caravans or motorhomes), I think I've worked up to just slightly incompetent now !


----------

